# FPS Russia Raided by ATF



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://onlineathens.com/local-news/2013-03-27/atf-agents-lead-search-explosives-carnesville-home

I dont know if many of you have watched this guy's videos on Youtube, but I rather enjoy them. He shoots some stuff that I have never heard of, and that gets cool points in my book.

I always assumed he was a Russian immigrant or something, but according to the article:


> In the FPSRussia videos, Myers, who fakes a Russian accent during his demonstrations, is shown shooting guns and blowing up items.


Even though his accent is fake, I still enjoy watching

[youtube:3ud1uvwa]http://www.youtube.com/v/PiZgSXfN-BA?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:3ud1uvwa]


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the link, great videos. "and as always have a nice day" ......


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Yep, he has some pretty good videos...he got real popular real quick. The fake Russian accent cracks me up...


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Good use to taxpayer money there. I feel much safer knowing they are keeping an eye on him. Any minute he could blow up another washer...in the middle of a field...on camera. I'll bet they raid his known associate Hickok45 next. :roll:


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I always figured he was faking the accent because he's English was perfect. None the less, I enjoy his channel too.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The biggest crime that this guy committed was making guns look fun and providing a good example of why people might want to own "assault" type weapons with no intention of committing mass murder. News flash Obamites......some of us just like to shoot for fun....with our families....cuz it's cool......and we have the right to do so.------SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is a pretty good shotgun with a great police application; I have wondered about bringing a bean bag shotgun, like bringing a knife to a gun fight; you better know which column is which.


----------

